
How the Co-Founder of Foursquare Tracks His Life - dshipper
https://superorganizers.substack.com/p/how-naveen-keeps-track#
======
mxuribe
I've been moving more and more towards conventional text files saved locally,
but synced through things like dropbox, nextcloud, etc. (so that they're
available wherever i am). However, a bad habit that i have is that my reflex
is to search online for something first, instead of first doing a desktop
search of local files.

Also, recently i've found myself saving a PDF version of webpages more and
more in order to archive the content. I really dislike - no, i hate -
PDFs...but trying to archive html content is annoying nowadays. Ok, so if i
use wget or curl or even manually "save as..." from a web browser, the
snapshot comes with so much junk - a simple html file balloons into a larger-
than-should-be file (and associated folder) because it has all the content
plus loads of javascript and other crap. When i want to archive stuff, i only
want the content, the metadata (title, author, publication date, etc.), and
nothing else - maybe the imagery if its essential to the content. It did seem
that for a time - maybe a few years ago - web page articles did have CSS that
stripped away some/most of the ad crap when you print - or at least "save to
PDF" \- which made downloads/archives of the content at least a little
smaller, if not at least cleaner to view...but, not seeing much of that
anymore.

------
takanori
Interesting. I’ve found myself using the new iOS 13 task app in a similar
format to how Nareen uses Asana. Going kanban is a good idea. Though
admittedly I run out of tasks fairly often and it not easy coming up with new
stuff always.

Anyone ever seen a repository of tasks? I’m imagining finding something I’m
interested in and subscribing to the daily tasks for that topic?

~~~
bgilroy26
>Anyone ever seen a repository of tasks? I’m imagining finding something I’m
interested in and subscribing to the daily tasks for that topic?

This is such a cool idea!

I think things like Awesome X lists for X technology to learn[0] or Fullstack
Python are examples of this, and obviously for cooking/recipes this is a
solved problem, but the idea of a github-like fork/clone system for general
public todo lists is really motivating

[0]. e.g. [https://github.com/onlurking/awesome-
infosec](https://github.com/onlurking/awesome-infosec)

~~~
takanori
I’m going to build a prototype. DM if interested.

~~~
zigzaggy
I don't see any contact information in your profile.

I love this idea too, especially for the project management work lifestyle I
am currently living.

------
pcardoso
> For over a decade, he's been recording quotes, and images, blog posts, and
> articles in a digital commonplace so he can always find them later if he
> needs them.

Interesting, I have been doing an app for this use case for a while. I have to
ship it one day.

------
andreygrehov
I once had a phone call scheduled with Naveen. He missed it twice and finally
made it to a third time. Not making any conclusions here, but just take such
articles with a grain of salt and do what works best for you.

------
davidp670
I found Asana a little overwhelming for my individual needs. I like the public
Pinboard feature. I've been using Bookmark OS
([https://bookmarkos.com](https://bookmarkos.com)) to save bookmarks and
organizing my notes

